# get_flash_videos



## daeron (May 25, 2019)

Can anyone confirm this problem www/get_flash_videos 

```
% get_flash_videos
Experimental keys on scalar is now forbidden at /usr/local/bin/get_flash_videos line 4245.
Type of arg 1 to keys must be hash or array (not hash element) at /usr/local/bin/get_flash_videos line 4245, near "}) "
BEGIN not safe after errors--compilation aborted at /usr/local/bin/get_flash_videos line 4262.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2019)

What version of FreeBSD and what version of Perl do you have?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2019)

This appears to be an issue with the code itself. It's using something that's been deprecated in Perl 5.24:





						Experimental keys on scalar is now forbidden
					






					www.perlmonks.org
				




Nothing much to do about this, it has to be fixed upstream. And judging by the sheer number of open bugs I very much doubt anyone is going to fix it.





						Google Code Archive - Long-term storage for Google Code Project Hosting.
					






					code.google.com
				



The last update to the code appears to have happened six years ago.


----------

